# Web  -     Geek Trip   : "What is Silicon Valley?"
,    . *11 , 14:00, .* 
     ?
   ?
    ?
             ? 
                  .  
  (Sasha Supra-Zhenko)
-     iAppContest Ukraine.
-     "Geek Trip tour to Silicon Valley"
- VP of business development Altaide Valley 
    ,       ! 
 :
-   .
-   :  ,  .
-    ,   ,                  : Google, Yahoo!, Microsoft, Facebook, Pixar   .
- iPhone development (          ,     ). 
          IT , ,   .,             . 
        ,          ,    .  *  - 306 ( 3- , )*  * - .*  
 .  . 
.

----------


## admin

, 11      . 
       ,    .

----------

> , 11      . 
>        ,    .

      . . ;)

----------


## 23q

!      !!!
   ?      ?

----------

> !      !!!
>    ?      ?

   .      - , .

----------


## qqqwww

?
 , ,      ,    .

----------

> ?
>  , ,      ,    .

   .  .
   .

----------

.

----------

.
  39 .
 .         skviz.com triorosa.com

----------

http://novyny.pl.ua/info/1696.htm

----------

